

AllVid Battle Lines: Google, Best Buy, Sony Ally Against Big Cable - jefe78
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2011/02/allvid-tech-alliance/

======
cgranade
From the article, the National Cable and Telecommunications Association is
quoted as saying that "Sony/Google are asking the Commission to ignore
copyright, patent, trademark, contract privity, licensing, and other legal
rights and limitations that have been thoroughly documented." Such dishonesty
defines the terms of the conflict, and makes it clear that the conflict is not
at all about who is right, or what is best for consumers, but rather what
makes the most money in the very short term.

Not, of course, to say that the AllVid Alliance isn't also pursuing similar
motivations. Rather, it seems that in this case that the NCTA relies heavily
upon dishonesty about the AllVid Alliance's position in order to make their
case. That should say something about which side consumers, developers,
activists, etc. should be most comfortable supporting.

